# New Gan RS



## TheOkCuber (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi guys! Haven't been active in a while. I recently got the new Gan RS and have noticed a HUGE difference in my times. However, the cube does fell a little in stable and doesn't align well sometimes. Corner cutting is great tho. Excluding the fact that I might magnetise it, how could I make the cube better eg. Which lube to use, tensioning
Etc.

Manz


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 25, 2020)

Well... You only have two options for tensioning, check the other one out. You may like it better. I think it’s a push-click mechanism. As for lube, if it’s unstable, some medium-high viscosity weight lube is best. Traxxas 30K (or 50K for even more stableness) is best imo, can be easily found in hobby stores and non cube stores as well.

Also, with the magnets, scrap what I said earlier, 4x2 N42 is WAY too strong use 4x2 N35 or 4x1.5 (3x2 is fine as well) N42.


----------

